
LA Weekly reveals its new owners - nvr219
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-la-weekly-20171201-story.html
======
mturmon
Related: Gustavo Arellano, the former editor of OC Weekly, discussing the
structural quandary faced by alt-weeklies:
[http://reason.com/archives/2017/11/04/the-death-of-the-
alt-w...](http://reason.com/archives/2017/11/04/the-death-of-the-alt-weekly-
as-told-by-a)

------
moonka
>He said the weekly will rely on stories written by full-time staffers,
freelancers and unpaid contributors who are passionate about their
communities.

I imagine the quality moving forward will depend on what sort of mixture of
these 3 contributor types there are.

~~~
cryptodogemoon
Buy out publication, fire all the writers, get high school kids or interns to
write everything... profit?

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQFBGtoUEAA-
Zao.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQFBGtoUEAA-Zao.jpg)

------
CodeWriter23
Meh. The LA Weekly was over about 20 years ago when they purged all their real
journalists.

~~~
cryptodogemoon
are archives available?

LA Weekly still had better instigative journalists than the times.

~~~
CodeWriter23
I imagine if you go to LAPL Main Branch, they'll have it on some analog medium
like microfilm/microfiche.

